# Nails from roof visible in attic



## peterglass

I am having a new roof installed on my house, which was built around 1923. All the old shingles were removed first. About five days into the job, I went up into my attic to check on something. Looking up, I noticed that the ends of the nails, which are being used to install the shingles, were sticking through the wood boards of the roof.

I asked the brother of the roofer (the brother is doing the actual work) if this was the best way to put on shingles. He said he had suggested to his brother that they put down another layer of wood on the roof before installing the shingles. His brother replied, “no”.

It seems to me that with hundreds of nails piercing the wood, you are creating many more places for water to leak through. My previous roof, installed in 1987, had very few nails protruding through the wood boards.

Knowing nothing about how a new roof is installed, is his method of laying down shingles something that should concern me?

Thanks.


----------



## CopperClad

Every roof has the roofing nails protruding through the plywood. Perfectly normal!


----------



## BamBamm5144

Nails should protrude at least 1/4 through the plywood per manufacturer specifications.


----------



## Bonzai

Perfectly normal.


----------



## Nailbags

Yep Normal you want that to happen. and you won't have leaks.


----------



## nil8r

Peterglass,

When you say "wood boards of the roof" are you saying that the roof is NOT plywood but solid wood "planks"? If so, it's my understanding that the nails SHOULD NOT go through to the attic. 

I was just discussing this same subject (regarding nail length) in another thread a few weeks back. I was replacing the roof on my detached garage which had the "plank" type decking (not plywood). Being a DIYer, I opted (at the suggestion of a reputable handyman) to add a layer of 3/8" plywood over my solid wood decking. This helped to provide a flat surface for the new felt & shingles. Before doing the job, I questioned a few contractors. They all told me it was overkill and not necessary. This helped make my decision to do the job myself even easier.

Anyhow, every piece of literature I've come across has stated that the nails on solid wood decking should only penetrate by 3/4". In other words, they should not go through to the attic.


----------



## OldNBroken

nil8r, they are saying the minimum requirement is 3/4" penetration. Piercing all the way through is only an aesthetics issue and has nothing to do with the integrity of the roof. 

The contractors were correct in saying it was overkill on a solid wood deck. Re-sheeting it was an option, not a necessity.


----------



## wkearney99

peterglass said:


> It seems to me that with hundreds of nails piercing the wood, you are creating many more places for water to leak through


Not true. The nails are only through the shingles up where the water shouldn't be running on them anyway. Otherwise there'd be water getting into the wood and that's just as bad as having it drip all the way through. 

The only time lots of really long nails protruding down into the attic is a problem is if you're up there using it for storage. So just use a pair of nippers to lop off the protruding bits of it bothers you that much. Just don't pull on the nails, cut 'em clean without yanking them.


----------



## Nailbags

nil8r said:


> Anyhow, every piece of literature I've come across has stated that the nails on solid wood decking should only penetrate by 3/4". In other words, they should not go through to the attic.


Completely untrue! I live and work in a High wind zone were we get storms that amount to Hurricanes but we don't name them we just call them November storms coming off the Pacific. Sorry I digress We by code have to use 1-1/2 to 1-3/4 inch roofing nails and have full penetration of nail through wood sheathing to help keep said roofing materials on! If your worried about leakage don't the Bittimen tar will seal up right around the nail and a good roofing nail will have a full ring shank. If you want I can take photos of a new home under construction that has nails coming through its roof in to the attic and it is perfectly 100% A-OK!


----------



## tinner666

Real strange is all I can say. There's no need for them to penetrate planks. We're on the east coast and see a few named storms each year.


----------



## OldNBroken

If it's new construction then it's engineered wood. Engineered wood requires it go minimum 1/4" through the sheeting. Once again, solid planking is different. It requires a _minimum_ penetration of 3/4" _into_ the decking. It does _not_ have to penetrate all the way through but it does not hurt anything if it does.


----------



## All thumb's

OldNBroken said:


> If it's new construction then it's engineered wood. Engineered wood requires it go minimum 1/4" through the sheeting. Once again, solid planking is different. It requires a _minimum_ penetration of 3/4" _into_ the decking. It does _not_ have to penetrate all the way through but it does not hurt anything if it does.


I had my roof done and the roofers had to replace a part of the uderlayment and I asked why they were not using OSB and they said that The code for it is 1/2 inch min 5 layer CDX plywood. Because Enginered wood does not hold up over time.


----------



## OldNBroken

Engineered is a generic term encompassing anything that is not in a natural state (ply, osb etc) 5-ply is correct for a low-slope application as 4 or 3-ply is not structural. if it is replacement it needs to be structural. If resheeting over an existing deck there is no need for a structural sheet.


----------



## Gary in WA

Peterglass, where are you located?

Gary


----------



## peterglass

I am in Connecticut.

Thanks everybody for all the replys!!

Peter


----------



## terry603

always told if nails did not penatrate sheathing while roofing,the nails work their way loose


----------



## Gary in WA

Peterglass, there is a 2005 supplement, though the IRC and IBC you are under state the same; http://www.reedconstructiondata.com/building-codes/connecticut/

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2003/icod_irc_2003_9_sec005_par006.htm

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/ibc/2003/icod_ibc_2003_15_sec007_par007.htm

I wouldn't suggest clipping them for others in a high wind area as it makes easier pull-out (as said) and voids the shingle warranty...
If you are hitting your head on them, Photo #4: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-049-confusion-about-diffusion


Gary


----------



## OldNBroken

OMG Photo 4 is too funny! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Thanks GBR


----------



## Windows on Wash

OldNBroken said:


> OMG Photo 4 is too funny! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Thanks GBR



I am starting a new division....Nail Insulators R Us!!!

:whistling2:


----------

